# any suggestions on how to keep my motor from freezing?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

This past snow storm, my choke cable froze up and the lever broke... 
I disconnected it and manunally adjusted the choke... later that night the choke itself froze up on me... 

i eventually went out with a hairdryer and warmed it up so i could manually adjust the choke and start my tractor...


Ive heard of putting a light bulb under the hood but am not sure if that is safe to leave unattended... Ive also seen motor oil heater dipsticks... but i do not know if that would prevent the choke and or cables from freezing...

Is there a better way? 

FYI: the tractor would either be outside or in the unheated shed and it gets cold here in maine...

No electricity in the shed but i can run an extension cord if needed...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I guess you don't need a lot of heat. I also wonder if you can insulate the choke cable just for the times it is sitting. Bulb sounds good, but probably won't solve the problem, oil dip stick heater sounds cool, but again probably won't solve the problem. Small space heater would, but there is a safety factor, but probably not really that much of an issue, more piece of mind.

How about an electric blanket LOL Okay, probably not.

Here is a link for a heater... it's magnetic and you can stick it many places and they seem cheap.

Bottom of page: http://www.hstractor.com/hstractor_filters_glow_plugs.htm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that block heater seems like just the thing... i was searching the web on engine heaters with no luck... 


I tried heating the shed, it was 13 when i started and i put a little heater in there and it got up to a balmy 25 degrees.. not enough...


i think the block heater thing would work, all i would need to do would be run an extension out to the shed for 1/2 hour or so prior to using the tractor....

Thanks tis..

PS i found it at parts america for a little cheaper... 


25 for the small one (I ordered it) 39 for the larger one... 

http://www.partsamerica.com/SelectParts.asp?CategoryCode=3057B&SearchFor=Magnetic Block Heaters


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Funny how Maine can do that to folks. 

My tractor doesn't ever have these type of issues. Then again, it is in a heated garage for the winter season. 

Are you storing outside or in a shed?

If outside, make sure that you don't get too much moisture in the cable. That will prevent most of the cable stick from occuring. The block heater should work out either way.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

What I always did? When I parked it out side, I would leave the choke open, and the throttle half way. That way if they froze up, I could hand coke it to start, and it would run at half speed till it warmed up. After that the cables would deice enough to work.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

If I started my tractors in the winter I would have a heat bulb on it.But since you mentioned that and are looking for other ideas.

How about getting some deicer like you use to thaw out your door locks.Then spray some in the cable when your done and work the cable to get it worked in.Then do this after each use.But at the end of the cold season spray WD-40 in the cable because the deicer will dry it out.Use the little red straw on the nozzel to get it in the cable.If it is not rubber coated you can spray the whole cable and it will soak in.But if it has the plastic coating you will have to spay it in and allow it to run down.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*How about*

If you cover it with your cover how about putting a 100watt light bulb under the cover to keep thing warm. Just a thought.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i got the block heater in the mail Monday.. that should work fine... its a magnet that gets wicked hot... i want to find a good spot of the block where i can keep it and it wont heat anything up that it 'should not heat' - gas lines ect...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Why not just stick a drop light in the engine compartment with a 25-50 watt bulb about 6" away from the freezing linkage.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we use a plywood cover with a mounted 100 watt bulb. engines sit outside and start even at -40 any colder than that and we unbolt the engine and take it in the shop for a while


----------

